# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Forthcoming Marriage - Whitelegge - McAlinden

## squidge

On September 18th in Kirkhill Sam Whitelegge to Kirsteen McAlinden 

Sam attended Keiss Primary School, Wick High School and Thurso College and lived at East Kirk. Kirk, Wick. 

He is the eldest son of Gary and Susan and Stepson of Alison and John. 

Congratulations to Sam and Kirsteen. Love you very much. 

Mum xxx

----------


## canuck

Wonderful news.

----------


## squidge

Wonderful day  :Smile:

----------


## rob murray

Hope you all enjoyed your big day....congratulations and best wishes to the bride and groom

----------

